# seřezat a opeřit se



## parolearruffate

Myslím že se ještě mluví o droze.
Pak se společně seřezali a opeřili. Byli spolu.
Co to znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Na opeřit už ses nás ptala loni, ale bohužel jsme toho moc nevyřešili.

Seřezat se - zuřivě se poprat.

Dvakrát chytrá z toho nejsem...

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, promin'. Já jsem si nepamatovala.


----------



## babylonanka

Seřezat se může také znamenat hodně se opít nebo zdrogovat, prostě se zřídit. To jsme se pěkně seřezali. To jsme se pěkně zřídili. Pokud je ten text o drogách, tak by to dávalo smysl.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to dá určitě smysl. Děkuju.


----------



## .Lola.

Opeřit se může znamenat "obohatit se" = získat peníze (většinou nepoctivě), "napakovat se".
Mohlo by to být tak, že se zdrogovali a šli krást? Možná se pletu. Asi by to chtělo širší kontext.


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak, zatím jsem to takhle řešila..
opeřit se: farsi di metanfetamina
seřezat: sballarsi
Děkuju všem za pomoc


----------

